
Is It Worth the Time? - karmiphuc
https://xkcd.com/1205/
======
joefarish
I'd like to see an interactive version of this where you can change the time
period you are considering the savings accross from 5 years to something
smaller.

EDIT:

Found this R project on Github:

[https://github.com/odeleongt/xkcd_task_optimization](https://github.com/odeleongt/xkcd_task_optimization)

Also, found this chart on Reddit (Money instead of time):

[https://www.reddit.com/r/xkcd/comments/31rlfh/remix_of_xkcd_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/xkcd/comments/31rlfh/remix_of_xkcd_1205_is_it_worth_the_money_third/)

~~~
karmiphuc
[https://i.imgur.com/Q8kV8.png](https://i.imgur.com/Q8kV8.png)

------
karmiphuc
Further
[https://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php/1205:_Is_It_Worth...](https://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php/1205:_Is_It_Worth_the_Time%3F)

